# GTO interior swap



## crzystve42 (Mar 28, 2012)

GTO has a nice interior but the Grand Prixs are a little more refined. Is it possible to swap the interior into a goat. Wheelbase is almost the same between the 2 so it has merit


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Are you talking new or old GTO's? New, GTO and grand prix are not the same platform, so probably no. Old, as long as the seats aren't too wide for the car then you could do it. Grinder and a welder, anything is possible.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

It's in the 2004-2006 section so I assumed that's what he meant. ('Modern' GP interior into 'modern' GTO) I would surprise me if you find much info about this because I find it really hard to believe that anyone would have ever contemplated such a swap......but that's just my opinion.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My favorite part of the GTO was the interior. I wouldn't ever change it out... except for that ugly stock radio.


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

Only interior I'd consider would be a G8 GXP, CTS-V, or 5th Gen camaro, but even then I think I still like to GTO interior better.
Personal the only thing I want to change is the radio.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

GTO interior is fine, just buy a new radio.

You might be able to swap about old Cadillac Catera parts but that's about it (why you'd want to is beyond me).

The GP and GTO use totally different electronics so you'd have to swap everything or else your cluster wouldn't talk to your ECM. Not sure you want a RWD V6...


----------



## Firehawk68McLeod (Apr 14, 2012)

Its all possible. Just some fab work. aligning brackets etc. Personally, im going to put some 04-06 gto seats in my 68 camaro. just have to find some lol. so let me know if you go threw with this lol. I could see someone changing to grand prix seat for the seat functions. some of those seats have 9 or more seat funtions just for seat lumbar support lol


----------

